# Venison Canadian Bacon with Dove and Wild Sage



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2009)

This is a bit of venison from the doe I got this winter...

I butterflied two roasts, used a tenderizer on them so they would lay flat... then rubbed with my dry cure...



1TBS of Tender Quick (per pound of meat)
1 tsp of sugar (per pound of meat)
1 dried cayenne pepper
1 TBS black pepper corns
1 TBS juniper berries
1 clove of garlic... minced.

Crush and mix everything together.






I let the bacon cure for 3 days, wrapped in the fridge.
Then rinsed and soaked in cold water for 2 hours to get rid of any cure.

Gathered a bit of wild sage... 



Deboned a few dove breasts that I got last hunting season...flattened them with a meat tenderizer.




Layered the dove breasts on top of the venison bacon...



Added a bit of sage and a few minced jalapenos for a slight kick..



Smoked on my wood burner with a bit of mesquite....





Along with some fresh eggs and cactus jelly toast, it was kinda tasty.






Thanks for checking out my venison canadian bacon!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 22, 2009)

I saw this on your blog.  Sounds very good and certainly unique.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Jay!  I appreciate you visiting my blog too. Hope you had a great Father's Day weekend. :)


----------



## kingudaroad (Jun 22, 2009)

Fantastic Jeanie!! Venison with dove sounds great.

Instead of surf and turf, maybe you could call this one Earth,Wind, and Fire.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow Jeanie !!! You continue to out-do yourself !!!!! Awesome , just awesome !!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, awesome as always....I miss eating dove...Great job.


----------



## daboys (Jun 22, 2009)

As always, your plate of food looks great Jeanie!


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 22, 2009)

You keep outdoing yourself, Jeanie.   Nice!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Keith, Mike Cajun, Mark and Dawn!

Keith, I like the sound of that. lol


----------



## grothe (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks fantastic Jeanie!!


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! That has got to be good w/the eggs!! Can you taste the dove pretty well after it is cooked, or does it end up tasting like deer? I would suppose that there is a texture difference that would be really good! Thanks for posting.

Best,
Trout


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats a great looking breakfast That canadian bacon is already on my to do list but you just pushed it up a notch. Graet job jeanne.


----------



## pignit (Jun 23, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Gene, Trout, Mballi and Dave!!

Trout, the venison tastes more like canadian bacon. The dry cure really changes the flavor and texture. You can still tell that it is venison though.  
It also adds a lot of flavor to the dove breasts. I didn't season the breasts because I knew there would be enough flavor with the cured venison, sage and jalapenos.

Hope you try curing some venison sometime.. it's pretty tasty stuff. :)

Thanks again.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG! Thats  meat fit for a King! Your dove don't have any shot holes in them. Are you pen raising dove? Really nice Jeanie!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I shoot em in the head Scott.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 J/K
Thank you.


----------

